# Name something pretty :3



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

I felt this could be a cute game to start too that i just thought up. Pretty girly things also have a cuteness to them x3 i like being girly.

Try to mention one thing per post.

My vanilla perfume :3

i hope its okay for me to make more games i feel a little anxiety over the idea and i feel i should bring it up o.o;


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

it's all fine. I would think that unless they get super-crazy repetitive (they aren't) you can keep making forum games,

Since i'm here...
uhh... my floofy kitten socks. (idk, they're kittens and socks, it's amazing!)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Wild cats are also beautiful on the topic of cats :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

My little (whoops, ginormous) cat jupiter is very majestic.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Magical girls <3

SUCH POWER <333


----------



## JHG (Mar 3, 2021)

Ballerinas.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 3, 2021)

My dog is a pretty boy but he's also kind of a weirdo and I love him.


----------



## JHG (Mar 4, 2021)

Wildlife preserves


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 4, 2021)

White tigers (although I disagree with the practice of intentionally breeding for those genes in captivity)


----------



## NegativeVibe (Mar 13, 2021)

Swans!


----------



## Herbe (Mar 13, 2021)

owls 0w0


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Mar 13, 2021)

The girl reading this post


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 13, 2021)

Me!?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Mar 13, 2021)

Trans girls are especially pretty and deserve nice things!!! :D My uncle works at uhhhhh _God_ and told me so


----------



## Herbe (Mar 13, 2021)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Trans girls are especially pretty and deserve nice things!!! :D My uncle works at uhhhhh _God_ and told me so


sig quote sig quote


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 13, 2021)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Trans girls are especially pretty and deserve nice things!!! :D My uncle works at uhhhhh _God_ and told me so





Herbe said:


> sig quote sig quote


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 13, 2021)

Blu's uncle has infinite wisdom.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 14, 2021)

Nessa from SwSh


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 22, 2021)

Poetry be pretty words, yo


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 27, 2021)

Your hair today


----------



## Herbe (Apr 27, 2021)

crows !!!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Apr 28, 2021)

^ BIG AGREE


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2021)

My boyfriend x3


----------



## JHG (Sep 4, 2021)

Jasmine the ballerina:


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2021)

Disney princesses :)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 7, 2021)

A certain lady friend I'm chatting with IRL


----------



## haneko (Sep 16, 2021)

Rei Ayanami.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 17, 2021)

your mom.


----------



## JHG (Sep 17, 2021)

Erika as a ballerina:


----------

